# thrust blocks for water pipelines



## drmady (9 يوليو 2015)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته​
اخوانى الكرام اصحاب الخبرة فى مجال خطوط الحريق - لدي خط حريق خارجي سيكون من الدكاتيل ، ارجوا توضيح كيفية تمديد الخط والربط بين الوصلات من نوع الفلانشات او الانواع الاخري - مع توضيح فائدة وطريقة thrust blocks for water pipelines وياريت لو فية صور توضح كل نوع وفائدة كل نوع وذلك يكون معتمدة طبقا للكود ( يفضل لو كان الشرح باللغة العربية)

- وبارك الله فيكم جميعا ... ورمضان مبارك عليكم


----------



## drmady (9 يوليو 2015)

لو احد عنده طريقة سهلة لكيفية حساب  thrust blocks for water pipelines والعوامل التي يتوقف عليه . ​


----------



## drmady (12 يوليو 2015)

مـــفيش اى حد مر بالموضوع دا خالص او نفذ خط حريق مدفون ؟؟؟؟ او حد خبرة فى كيفية وطريقة حساب وفائدة thrust blocks for water pipelines​


----------



## قصي المنسي (13 يوليو 2015)

السلام عليكم
ارفق لك هذا الملف عسى ان يكون به فائدة


----------



## امين الزريقي (16 يوليو 2015)

drmady قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته​
> اخوانى الكرام اصحاب الخبرة فى مجال خطوط الحريق - لدي خط حريق خارجي سيكون من الدكاتيل ، ارجوا توضيح كيفية تمديد الخط والربط بين الوصلات من نوع الفلانشات او الانواع الاخري - مع توضيح فائدة وطريقة thrust blocks for water pipelines وياريت لو فية صور توضح كل نوع وفائدة كل نوع وذلك يكون معتمدة طبقا للكود ( يفضل لو كان الشرح باللغة العربية)
> 
> - وبارك الله فيكم جميعا ... ورمضان مبارك عليكم





وهذه مجموعة من الحسابات اليدوية الخاصة بعدد من الكتل الداعمة thrust blocks المنفذة في بعض المشاريع السابقة :


http://www.up-00.com/?Brng


وفي المرفقات ملف خاص بتصميم تلك الكتل من شركة يابانية مشهورة في تصنيع المواسير الزهر ( الفونط ) المرنة ductile iron pipes. للاسف الشرح المتوفر بالانجليزية ولكن لا ينبغي لذلك ان يشكل حجر عثرة لفهم الموضوع فاللغة سهلة 
وبسيطة , كما ارفق ارفق شرحا بالعربية ( ربما بعض الالفاظ او المصطلحات العربية الواردة تحتاج الى شرح وتوضيح ) فكلمة قساطل ( جمع قسطل ) تعني ماسورة او انبوب وكلمة سكورة ( حمع سكر ) تعني صماما valve , ولكن الشرح اجمالا شرح
وافر .


----------



## drmady (22 يوليو 2015)

بارك الله فيك اخى الكريم امين الزريقي - وجزاك الله خيرا ماقـــصرت


----------



## م. رياض النجار (23 يوليو 2015)

ستجد هنا متريد

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t448722.html
​


----------



## drmady (25 يوليو 2015)

بارك الله فيك وفى علمك ونفع بك استاذي الفاضل / م.رياض النجار .... وارجوا من سيادتك التكرم باارسل رقم جوال حضرتك عالخاص


----------



## سعد125 (26 أغسطس 2015)

شكرااااااااا علي المعلومات


----------

